# new pc not booting up



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

recently i started making a gaming pc, my specs are a

Intel Core i5 3570K CPU
Intel 300 Series 180GB SSD
MSI Z77A-G45 motherboard
MSI GTX 960 GAMING 2G 
Seagate Barracuda 3TB hard drive
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 RAM
Corsair cs750m
Corsair H100i
Corsair SP Quiet fans
Cooler Master CM Storm Scout II case

i have everything set up but when i turn on my computer all my monitor says is no signal. ive tried two different monitor and i also have tried to use a hdmi cable just incase the other was broken but still says the same thing. i have the speaker plugged into the motherboard but it doesnt beep at all. is their a compatibility issue or is something maybe damaged. Any help would be great.


----------



## macrosock138 (Apr 22, 2014)

try unplugging the power drain the remaining power then plug it back in


----------



## macrosock138 (Apr 22, 2014)

Or at this point I'd almost say your video card got ruined some how another thing I'd try is moving around the ram alittle putting it in different slot etc


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

Ive tried moving around the ram i even bought an extra stick and tried that one and still didnt work ive also tried without my video card plugged in and still didnt work.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Did you plug in the 6-pin or 8-pin GPU Power connector? Most newer GPUs require extra power and will not work without this connected.


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

i used the 8 pin connecter


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Remove the GPU and leave one stick of memory, any video then?

Do you get any beeps by removing all of the memory?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

4-pin CPU connector seated?


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

ive tried taking out the gpu and one stick of ram that didn't work either i really think my mother board is faulty


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

also my motherboard doesn't have a 4 pin connecter only an 8 and 24 pin.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Reason I said 4-pin was to make sure you checked it.  Also, did you make sure the CPU Heatsink/Fan is seated nicely as well as the Zif-socket locked?


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

im pretty new at this this is the first pc ive ever built whats a zif socket.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there any sign of life at all on the motherboard?

Does removing all of the memory and then booting make it beep?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Dead on arrival boards do exist. On the other hand, It's worth a check to see if the zif socket is locked. It's the metal clip you see in this picture around the CPU socket.


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

thank you and yes it is locked.


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

and yes when i have no ram plugged in the speaker beeps three times.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if you can get the PC to boot with the just the CPU, cooler, one stick of memory, PSU and the motherboard resting on the motherboard box.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

On top of the suggestion above make sure the motherboard is resting on the standoffs properly with none of the circuitry touching the case when reinstalling.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The power connector (GPU 8 pin you said)) could be bad.


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

I just tried your suggestion of testing the motherboard out of the case with just the cpu cooler one stick of memory and the psu everything turned on fine but when i tried connecting my monitor to the motherboard it still said no signal.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd contact MSI, see what they have to say about their motherboard.


----------



## averageblackguy (Aug 24, 2015)

Alright thank you so much for all your help thats what i am going to do.


----------



## Burden (Oct 30, 2014)

I am still troubleshooting my build, I found a bent pin on my CPU, and it proved to be that my CPU was faulty to begin with. Check into your CPU. Good luck with your build .. I hope we both get ours working.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

ThIng is, if your getting beep codes the CPU isn't the problem. You can't POST without a CPU for those who read this.


----------

